# Splitter para conectar 2 routers a una sola línea de teléfono



## Mannu (Abr 10, 2012)

Hola, tengo un problema, necesito conectar dos routers a una sola roseta.
Pensaba que si apagaba uno  el otro iba a conectar, pero nada de nada, da error de conexión, hay que desconectar completamente el cable de teléfono del router apagado... lo cual me desconcierta!

Existe algún filtro ya diseñado para estos casos?
O la única solución es un relé que me de señal a un router o a otro?

router1 + interruptor + relé con 3 pares de contactos, 2 comunes y dos salidas para cada router
router2 siempre tendrá internet mientras router1 apagado

Esta es la única solución que se me ocurre...

Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 10, 2012)

Debe ser un conflicto de IP

ambos routers son iguales y bueno vienen con un IP de fábrica...deberías programar cada uno por separado...primero y luego conectarlos


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 10, 2012)

Un relé es la única posibilidad en TU caso.

De puro curioso, cual es la necesidad de tener 2 routers en la misma línea?
.-


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 10, 2012)

relé?, no por favor. es un conflicto de soft. y por que mejor no los conectas en cascada?.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 10, 2012)

> Hola, tengo un problema, necesito conectar dos routers a una sola roseta.
> Pensaba que *si apagaba uno* el otro iba a conectar, pero nada de nada, da error de conexión, *hay que desconectar completamente el cable de teléfono del router apagado...* lo cual me desconcierta!



Conflicto de soft? me parece que es dificultad de comprensión de texto o estás haciendo una broma.

Al amigo, ya probó a apagar uno de los routers y le dió error, en esta situación (un router apagado y el otro encendido) donde estaría el conflicto de soft?

Tuvo que desconectar físicamente el router apagado para que no le diera error.

Router en cascada? es posible, pero por alguna razón que ignoramos el amigo los quiere en paralelo y nó en serie, por eso le hice la pregunta pertinente, no imagino una razón valedera que justifique dos router conectados a la misma roseta.

Y a fuerza de ser exactos, no serían routers, serían modem/routers en todo caso.

Esperemos que nos aclare las intenciones para ayudarlo mejor.

.-


----------



## Mannu (Abr 10, 2012)

Efectivamente, modem/router, la función es para unas cámaras IP.

Router1 --> internet, situado en el salón para navegar y hacer vida diaria.
Router2 --> Internet + cámaras bajo falso techo escondido, se activa con otro circuito.

Y por el uso, el router2 no esta 24h encendido e internet se enciende de vez en cuando, y claro no me interesa estar capturando imagenes cuando alguién está cerca de una cámara.

El tema de las IP ya lo tuve en cuenta, puedo tener los dos routers conectados al PC pero claro, uno por wifi y otro por cable, y sin tener uno de ellos el cable de teléfono conectado.

Quizás si dejo "enfriar" uno de los router, esperando a descargar los condensadores, no me hace interferencias?

Por todo eso, pensé en lo más radical, un relé y hago una separación física, como "desconectar" el cable jeje

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 10, 2012)

1.- Conexion de R1 a R2 por LAN
2.- Conexión de R1 a R2 por WAN

Ambos casos dependen de la configuración.

en el primero R2 es un  repetidor de R1; en el segundo R2 es IGUAL al R1 en la RED.

Saludos!

http://www.codigomaestro.com/redes/conectar-dos-router-por-cable/


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 10, 2012)

Tendrás tus razones para tener ese tipo de instalación con las cuales no voy a opinar para no darle largas al asunto y centrándonos en tu pedido específico, no se trata de "enfriar" el modem/router, el problema está basado en que la conexion en paralelo de tus modem/router altera fuertemente los niveles de señal por lo cual no queda mas remedio que aislarlos físicamente con un medio adecuado como podría ser el de un relé o una simple llave que corte uno solo de los hilos de la línea hacia el modem apagado. Habrá que observar entonces la posible distorsión que genere esto ya que ADSL tiene una portadora de entre 30 Khz y 1.1 Mhz, tal vez no impacte en nada, pero debería ser tenido en cuenta.



> en el primero R2 es un repetidor de R1; en el segundo R2 es IGUAL al R1 en la RED.


Son modem/router y al menos yo nunca pude hacer una cascada que funcionara con estos aparatos.

.-


----------



## Mannu (Abr 10, 2012)

Perdona, el caso 1 entiendo que conectas R1 al R2 por un puerto Rj45 y en el segundo? en paralelo ambos routers por un RJ11 ? a la roseta de teléfono?

Otra cosa, y colocando otro PTR ? en España, es donde llega el cable de la calle del suministrador de Internet.






Aunque por lo que veo en la foto, no tiene nada solo un condensador en paralelo

*EDITO:*
supongo que no puedo intercalar un filtro para evitar interferencias  como el que se coloca en el teléfono para evitar ruidos.

Y la razón principal, ya os la comento, es por culpa de un robo que tuvimos, se llevaron el router y todo y claro, si se llevan el principal no tendría acceso a las cámaras.
El router de las cámaras está con un SAI y no me interesa conectarlo siempre por la facilidad de uso para la persona a la que va destinado el invento


----------



## boret (Abr 16, 2012)

Mannu, yo en cuestiones de electronica te puedo ayudar poco, pero trabaje 2 años en telefonica y la idea de poner 2 ptr no te va a servir, realmente haces otra linea en paralelo, pero al conectar el rj del otroo router, se te van a colgar los dos. Yo no conocí ningun caso de tener dos routers encendidos en la misma linea. NO SE SI SERÁ POSIBLE YA TE DIGO que de electronica soy un poco pez, pero en  los cursillos de teleco que hicimos, siempre nos dejaban muy claro, que no, no se podia tener 2 routers en la misma linea telefonica.De echo cuando haciamos pruebas en central con un router, teniamos que desconectar la linea de salida hacia el abonado.
Lo de conectar un microfiltro tampoco te va a servir, cortas la linea hacia el router. Yo bajo mi poca exp en electronica y bastante en teleco te aconsejo una linea nueba con una ip estatica, ahora ya igual alguien te da otra solucion.
Espero  haber ayudado algo.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 16, 2012)

Mas confirmado imposible...

.-


----------



## Mannu (Abr 17, 2012)

boret dijo:


> ... tener dos routers *encendidos *en la misma linea. ...



Perdona, uno siempre está apagado pero si conectado a la línea, de ahí que esté desconcertado.

Uno router es comtrend y el otro tp-link, igual si conecto ambos de la misma marca... pues en una tienda de informática con matenimientos, me comentaron que los D-link si los tienen así, pero respetando que NUNCA estarán los dos conectados a la vez.


----------



## boret (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola mannu, el caso esque esten conectados los dos a la linea de tf.Aunque este apagado incluso desconectado de el alimentador, Da fallo, Muchas de las averias que teniamos que reparar eran de este tipo.Que alguien habia conectado el router antiguo y habia mantenido el nuevo, y nada de nada. Lo de las marcas no tinene nada que ver.
Preguntare a los que fueron mis superiores a ver si me diesen alguna idea.


----------



## Mannu (Abr 17, 2012)

Ok, muchas gracias 
Tendré que hacer el invento del relé...

Un saludo


----------



## eschizo (Abr 18, 2012)

Porque no prueba accediendo a los routers para configurar sus IP's y ponerlos interconectados? Es mucho más sencillo trabajarlo por software.

Saludos!


----------



## Mannu (Abr 19, 2012)

al final me tendré que rendir y poner un modem/router y un router, pues si me cortan la linea de teléfono, de poco va a servir el modem/router, con que funciones el router ya me vale!

Un saludo


----------

